# GoDaddy Cyber Monday Sale, 99� Domains



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

*GoDaddy Cyber Monday Sale, 99¢ Domains*

I don't know what they are doing at GoDaddy, but this is the 3rd sale in about 3 weeks.

The new 99¢ code is ATTACK

Be sure to remove the website hosting free trial from your shopping cart if you don't want it.

Same rules as my other posts.

Good Luck,

Dennis Graves


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: GoDaddy Cyber Monday Sale, 99¢ Domains*

Thanks. I passed it on to 3 others that missed out on the last one.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: GoDaddy Cyber Monday Sale, 99¢ Domains*

I grabbed one last week. Now I need a super cheap web host.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: GoDaddy Cyber Monday Sale, 99¢ Domains*

I just grabbed another one, Thanks. 

Motoskin, if you find a good host let us no. My current hosting expires in March so I need to start looking for a new one as well.


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: GoDaddy Cyber Monday Sale, 99¢ Domains*

I just read the GoDaddy fine print. This offer expires at midnight tonight, Tuesday, November 30th.

For those that are interested, I use HostGator to host my 80+ sites (not all shirt related). I use the Aluminum Reseller package so I can host unlimited domains and each has their own Control Panel.

Good Luck,

Dennis


----------



## LODclothing (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah, I missed the sale but I just signed up with host gator as well. So far, so good.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: GoDaddy Cyber Monday Sale, 99¢ Domains*



Dennis Graves said:


> I just read the GoDaddy fine print. This offer expires at midnight tonight, Tuesday, November 30th.
> 
> For those that are interested, I use HostGator to host my 80+ sites (not all shirt related). I use the Aluminum Reseller package so I can host unlimited domains and each has their own Control Panel.
> 
> ...


How long have you been with them and how is the customer service?


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: GoDaddy Cyber Monday Sale, 99¢ Domains*

I have been with GoDaddy for around 10 years.

I've never had a problem with customer service, but I don't think I have ever needed it. I only register names at GoDaddy and "point" them to my hosting account at HostGator. I don't use GD's email, hosting or any of their other services so I am probably not the best person to ask.

That's about all I know,

Dennis Graves


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: GoDaddy Cyber Monday Sale, 99¢ Domains*



Dennis Graves said:


> I have been with GoDaddy for around 10 years.
> 
> I've never had a problem with customer service, but I don't think I have ever needed it. I only register names at GoDaddy and "point" them to my hosting account at HostGator. I don't use GD's email, hosting or any of their other services so I am probably not the best person to ask.
> 
> ...


I was referring to the customer service at host gator. I am with Godaddy now after hightailing it away form 1&1.com and I know what the Customer Service is like which is why I am looking for other options.


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: GoDaddy Cyber Monday Sale, 99¢ Domains*

I haven't had any problems with HG Customer Service, but I have only had to use them once or twice a year. I have never had to wait more than a couple of minutes to get hold of someone in their Online Customer Service Chat and they solved my problems pretty easily.

I'm not really much of a "Power User". I basically just run WordPress on my sites and I have become pretty good at tweaking WP to get what I want. There is one plug-in that I run on a couple of sites that requires a security setting to be changed. I just log-in to the chat, tell them what I need and they take care of it right away.

Dennis Graves


----------



## Joeydantonio (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: GoDaddy Cyber Monday Sale, 99¢ Domains*

i love hostgators 24/7 livechat support.. they are extremely helpful for me. i use them all of the time LOL.

as for godaddy, they seem to be constantly very pushy on upgrading services and plans all of the time.. always trying to sell you stuff. I don't like my helping hand being a business man. I like my helping hand being exactly that, a helping hand. LOL.


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: GoDaddy Cyber Monday Sale, 99¢ Domains*

i dont understand this paying for domain names stuff... any place ive ever used for hosting always offered free domain names... lookup bluehost.com they seem to be the best


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: GoDaddy Cyber Monday Sale, 99¢ Domains*



bomber315 said:


> i dont understand this paying for domain names stuff... any place ive ever used for hosting always offered free domain names... lookup bluehost.com they seem to be the best


You are right many hosting companies offer free domains for life, but correct me if I am wrong here, if you leave, you can't take your free domain with you, or if you cancel your hosting, you have to pay for the free domain they gave you.

What happens if the service is terrible and you have put a lot of work into your domain and when you try to leave, they hold your domain hostage. 

1and1.com did that to me. I am not sure if everyone does that but why take the chance.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: GoDaddy Cyber Monday Sale, 99¢ Domains*



bomber315 said:


> i dont understand this paying for domain names stuff... any place ive ever used for hosting always offered free domain names... lookup bluehost.com they seem to be the best


It's actualy not free, it's a trade off. As long as you have hosting with them they give you a free domain, cancel that hosting, you will get a bill for the domain name, try to move it, you will get a bill for the domain name.

I did that once with Xhost a few year back, I couldn't even change the nameservers for the domain so since then I just pass on the free domains.

If you are going to dictate what i do with it then it is not truly mine and if I must keep your hosting it's not free.

Then when you have 30 or so domains as I do what good is one free domain going to do if the hosting sucks.


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: GoDaddy Cyber Monday Sale, 99¢ Domains*

yeah you guys might be right but what are you looking for in hosting? seems most places offer everything a person would want... check out bluehost, seriously its pretty much loaded with no limits, and a ton of "apps" that you can instal with a few clicks


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: GoDaddy Cyber Monday Sale, 99¢ Domains*



Dennis Graves said:


> I just read the GoDaddy fine print. This offer expires at midnight tonight, Tuesday, November 30th.
> 
> For those that are interested, I use HostGator to host my 80+ sites (not all shirt related). I use the Aluminum Reseller package so I can host unlimited domains and each has their own Control Panel.
> 
> ...


80 sites.....why?


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: GoDaddy Cyber Monday Sale, 99¢ Domains*

i would say he is into web design and truely they are not "his" tho they are probably all registered in his name so technically they are


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: GoDaddy Cyber Monday Sale, 99¢ Domains*

Actually, they are all mine, and it's probably less than half of what I used to own. I think at one time I owned 218 domains. I came across some domains a couple of months ago that I thought Rodney would want so I told him about them and he got them. During that exchange I saw roughly how many domains he has, and it would probably surprise you because it surprised me.

I kind of a computer nerd, and I like building websites. Like I tell my friends, I would rather build a website than play a round of golf.

One of my first online business attempts was building "mini-sites" that would generate $1 a day in advertising and affiliate program income. My plan was to build 200 of them, making around $200 a day on autopilot. I bought some software programs that would let me build a really good, auto-updating site in about 1 hour. But, the income didn't follow like the software sales page said it would. I let most of the domains just expire. I was doing this 4-5 years ago and some of the domain names I was able to get back then are really good, so I've just kept them, hoping to resell them in the future for a profit.

A website/domain only has to make about $10 a year to be profitable. I renew them at GD every year for about $7.50 each which is tax deductible. 

Dennis Graves


----------

